# Will Ht3 Redfish Tourney Come To Texas



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW..... LOOK AT THE THE OTHER REDFISH TOURNAMENT SERIES. THE WEBSITE IS WWW.HT3REDFISH.COM THIS COULD BE A GREAT TOURNAMENT SERIES FOR TEXAS.... HOPEFULLY, THEY WILL DECIDE TO CROSS THE SABINE RIVER AND COME TO LONE STAR STATE FOR ANOTHER GREAT SERIES FOR THE WEEKEND REDFISH TOURNAMENT ANGLER. CHECK OUT THE PHOTO'S ON THEIR WEBSITE OF THE LAST TOURNAMENT IN LA. AND ESPECIALLY OF THE FISH THAT MARK DAUEMER CAUGHT...... LARGEST REDFISH WITH A PAYOUT OF $ 1,500.OO DID I MENTION THAT MANNY PEREZ WON THE TOURNAMENT? HEY HT3 REDFISH OFFICIALS - LET ME SAY "HOWDY" AND COME ON OVER WITH YOUR TOURNAMENT.....


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you J romey for the welcome, we sure had a good time.. must correct one thing though.. your link..  www.ht3redfishtour.com 
 guys we really want to play in texas and we have been told no one does it bigger than texas redfisherman.

It is about a 23 hour jaunt for us and that is why we settled on Lafitte, Cocadrie (spellin sorry), Venice, Biloxi. HOWEVER, if what I am being told is true we may have to slip in one at Rockport or Port A or something.

If I nor Boca should of put the link to our site on the forum, please forgive and remove, we are not tryin to get any traffic from here, I was just told to come see how anxious the Texas guys would be to fish a 1 angler, 3 fish limit professional redfish tour.

So I am stopping by, again the moderator or owner of this site and their members have built a fantastic and informative community and if our link is out of line, please remove and forgive.

The basic format of what we have been doing for years in bass and are now adding redfish is. 1 angler per boat, no spotter, no co angler, no team, 3 fish limit and on 2 day events, you bring in 6 fish over 2 days however you want as long as you don't surpass state bag limits.

Weigh in 2 fish on day 1 and bring in 4 on day 2.. Get on the big ones on day 1 and weigh in 5 and day 2 go fish for 1 big un.

We are proud of our tour, equipment and philosophy that the anglers are our customers, not a pain in our butt, but our reason for being there. It's a bit different than you may be used to but it's awesome!

Our bass site just to see a more established format is www.ht3outdoors.com and the redfish link is above.

Thank you again for the invite and if Texas really wants the ole HT3 Outdoors Professional Redfish Tour to make a stop at one of it's fine locations, we should know soon....  thanks again.... HT3 Below is a link to inshorefan (bassfan's sister) where they did a few articles on us.
www.inshorefan.com


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Im Game... Bring it on... I of course , prefer galveston to rockport or port A.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

If U need a Cert. WeighMaster............give me a buzz...or a PM!!!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am in if they come to Texas! It sounds like a cool format to try and sounds like it would be allot of fun to see how some of the better known teams do when they are broken up as individuals?

Who else would be in for a Texas tournament like this?


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the offer V but I too am certified and do the weigh ins myself, that is me in the muted, soft colored, shirt....


----------

